# Sat 99 in Seattle



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

I am living in the Seattle area (close to Canada), and I have noticed that they tweaked a little bit sat 99. Indeed, before on Tps 2 & 4 I could read on these Tps 98%, now I have 100% on both TPS and I have some low readings on Tps 1,5 &6 (rank from 20-25%). I know this is not a real important news, but I just wanted to share it


----------

